# carpet python question



## nupaz (Aug 31, 2015)

hey recently bought a carpet pythons, i live in W.A
have got a tank made from a old cabinet and I'm not to sure how to keep it heated.
just wanted to know what i need to buy and how to set it up.
its a corner unit about with a mirror back and glass front.

also need some ideas on what to use for it to climb up to the top 
thanks.


----------



## Kransky (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi nupaz,

You really should have really asked these questions before you purchased your pet.From your description of the cabinet it seems there is no ventilation in it. The mirror back is probably a bad idea too. Please do some research online or somebody on the forums can help you. I have not kept reptiles for quite some years so I'm a bit rusty on requirements.


----------



## adderboy (Sep 1, 2015)

The official care sheets for pythons have been updated and will be adopted by DPaW shortly, but meanwhile they can be found on the WA Herp Society's website. Have a read of the one for the SWCP - you will find it very useful. And ask as many questions as possible. Yes, you should have done more reading beforehand, but better you do it now than never. If you live in Perth you might also want to go to the WAHS monthly meetings where you can meet experienced keepers and chat with them about your set-up.

S


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 2, 2015)

As already mentioned knowing the requirements of keeping any animal before one is brought home is really A MUST DO. You wouldn't bring a baby home from the hospital to a home without getting set up for it first i.e. clothes, bed, sterilisers etc. The same commitment is needed for a snake. Considering a carpet can live for a similar amount of years as a child lives with his/her parents. It also concerns me that you say carpet python, do you know what type of carpet. The requirements and enclosure/husbandry vary dependant upon species. The enclosure you mentioned may be suitable with some modification, many have done it successfully. Check the DIY forum here for loads of ideas and tips on the right set up once you know exactly what species you have. I would certainly remove the mirror from it, I mean I am quite the handsome devil, but I certainly would not want to see my reflection all day


----------



## adderboy (Sep 2, 2015)

Diamond-python said:


> It also concerns me that you say carpet python, do you know what type of carpet. The requirements and enclosure/husbandry vary dependant upon species.



Worth noting that in WA we really only have the SWCP available. Only two carpets are on our list, the SWCP and the North-Western Carpet (Darwin), but sourcing the latter in WA is tricky and we are not permitted to import pythons at all. So it's pretty certain nupaz has a SWCP. 

S


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 7, 2015)

adderboy said:


> Worth noting that in WA we really only have the SWCP available. Only two carpets are on our list, the SWCP and the North-Western Carpet (Darwin), but sourcing the latter in WA is tricky and we are not permitted to import pythons at all. So it's pretty certain nupaz has a SWCP.
> 
> S


Valid point and thanks for mentioning, I am in NSW so not familiar with WA regs, cheers


----------



## Snapped (Sep 7, 2015)

Is your python a hatchy or an adult? Because hatchies (young snakes) won't do well in a big enclosure, they are better off in a tub.

Here's the link to the SWCP care sheet, should contain everything you need for the basics (what temperature, light, etc).

http://www.wahs.org.au/files/SW_Carpet_Python_Care_Sheet.pdf

I would get rid of the mirror backing, or cover it in some way if you can.

Make sure whatever heating you use is on a thermostat and a really great idea is a non contact IR thermometer, you just point it at whatever you need to take the temp of and it tells you, great for measuring hot spots/basking spots/cool ends, even the snake itself, etc in an instant.

A hide in the warm end and another in the cool end. Fresh water (in the cool end) and a thermometer with a probe that tells you temp and humidity.


A natural branch is good for climbing in the enclosure, or if nothing like that is available, use some timber dowelling (bought from any hardware shop (appropriate to the size of the snake).


Maybe you could post a picture of your cabinet and that might help with any more questions you have.


----------



## Burgo89 (Sep 7, 2015)

Snapped said:


> Is your python a hatchy or an adult? Because hatchies (young snakes) won't do well in a big enclosure, they are better off in a tub.
> 
> Here's the link to the SWCP care sheet, should contain everything you need for the basics (what temperature, light, etc).
> 
> ...



Agree with all you just said apart from hatchies not doing well in large enclosures, nature is a pretty large place with no click clacks to hide in. They will do well in any size enclosure granted you have all the basics right, and no gaps for them to escape through.


----------



## Snapped (Sep 7, 2015)

Ah, but they aren't in nature.  In nature, they can choose to go and hide in a log, under a rock, squeeze into a tight space, hide anywhere they can to feel secure. 

But we are putting them into a manmade environment, so we have to make sure they feel secure, etc. I think most people use tubs/click clacks for the little ones as it's easy to set one up, monitor the hatchy as well as getting the heat right, pretty easy to make them feel secure with hides in hot and cool ends, and easier to find them I reckon.

I'm sure lots of people put hatchies in big enclosures, and they probably do okay, as long as they have enough hides and can feel secure, and the right temps etc etc. But each to their own. I loved having my RSP in a click clack, it was so easy to look after and keep an eye on, plus easy to clean, just change the paper towel.
Now he's a big fella, much more cleaning, and the poo.... my god it stinks to high heaven, what is it with RSP poo?


----------



## Wokka (Sep 7, 2015)

Diamond-python said:


> As already mentioned knowing the requirements of keeping any animal before one is brought home is really A MUST DO. You wouldn't bring a baby home from the hospital to a home without getting set up for it first i.e. clothes, bed, sterilisers etc. The same commitment is needed for a snake. Considering a carpet can live for a similar amount of years as a child lives with his/her parents. It also concerns me that you say carpet python, do you know what type of carpet. The requirements and enclosure/husbandry vary dependant upon species. The enclosure you mentioned may be suitable with some modification, many have done it successfully. Check the DIY forum here for loads of ideas and tips on the right set up once you know exactly what species you have. I would certainly remove the mirror from it, I mean I am quite the handsome devil, but I certainly would not want to see my reflection all day


I hear of plenty of parents having babies without knowing the commitment involved!
Ball park all carpets have similar husbandry requirements except perhaps Diamonds.

- - - Updated - - -


----------

